# Plant ID



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2018)

I bought these two below to put in my mini pond. There's no name on the sticker. Could you please ID them for me? Thanks. 




 


I've seen the below one growing around the river here so hoping it will take to wet conditions


----------



## Petra R (21 Apr 2018)

"Pretty" and "Very Pretty"


Actually the leaves on the first one remind me of Alpenveilchen... what's it called in English.... 
Cyclamen something or the other, depending on size


----------



## Edvet (21 Apr 2018)

Bottom one looks like a Asplenium scopolodendrium ( tongvaren)


----------



## zozo (21 Apr 2018)

The second one is i think a Birdsnest Fern <Asplenium antquum> thats''s my first thought or a hart's tongue fern <Asplenium scolopendrium> 

The first looks like an Aroid, could be a Syngonium sp. or a Philodendron sp. they can look a like..


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2018)

Edvet said:


> Bottom one looks like a Asplenium scopolodendrium ( tongvaren)



I think it might be that, also called Hart's tongue fern. I bought it from the fern section.


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2018)

Petra R said:


> "Pretty" and "Very Pretty"
> 
> 
> Actually the leaves on the first one remind me of Alpenveilchen... what's it called in English....
> Cyclamen something or the other, depending on size



That's very pretty


----------



## dw1305 (21 Apr 2018)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> The first looks like an Aroid, could be a Syngonium sp


That one. 





zozo said:


> The second one is i think a Birdsnest Fern <Asplenium antquum> thats''s my first thought or a hart's tongue fern <Asplenium scolopendrium>


https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/details?plantid=191. My guess would be that the fern is _A. scolopendrium.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2018)

zozo said:


> The second one is i think a Birdsnest Fern <Asplenium antquum> thats''s my first thought or a hart's tongue fern <Asplenium scolopendrium>
> 
> The first looks like an Aroid, could be a Syngonium sp. or a Philodendron sp. they can look a like..



I think you're right, it's Syngonium podophyllum of some sort. I think the 2nd is hart's tongue fern. The images look very much like it. Both have already grown new leaves while sitting on the window. I'll see how they'll take to their roots wet


----------



## sciencefiction (21 Apr 2018)

Thanks Darrel


dw1305 said:


> Hi all, That one. . My guess would be that the fern is _A. scolopendrium.
> _
> cheers Darrel



Thanks Darrel, the mystery is resolved.

Any opinions if these will take to be grown emersed in my pond?


----------



## zozo (21 Apr 2018)

dw1305 said:


> My guess would be that the fern is _A. scolopendrium._


Yes i see now, the wavey leaves, the other one is more straight.


----------



## sciencefiction (17 May 2018)

I took the 2nd fern on the picture above from the pot and I found a label on the inside plastic pot. It said it is Asplenium "Crispy Wave"

I am reading if placed in appropriate conditions it has the potential to grow much bigger.

When I took mine out of the pot, the pot stunk of hydrogen sulfate....There was no soil pretty much but a bunch of fused roots together... It seems it has rather big root system and the roots are rather ugly .Its temporarily on the side of the tank in its new clay pebbles pot,  sharing light with my other tank until I find it room inside the tank. I think I ran out of light again and I may have to purchase one more light...


----------



## dw1305 (17 May 2018)

Hi all, 


sciencefiction said:


> Asplenium "Crispy Wave"


That is an <"_Asplenium nidus">_ cultivar, so @zozo  was nearest. It will get big, and is an epiphyte, so probably would benefit from better drainage.

cheers Darrel


----------



## mort (17 May 2018)

The first syngonium is a great plant for wet roots. I've had one since Christmas that I'm planning to grow out the top of a new project. I've been progressively wetting the roots so it's now fully in water and it never even sulked like others I've tried.


----------



## sciencefiction (18 May 2018)

Thanks mort. I hope so. I only put it in the tank last weekend. It looks good so far but its early to tell. I've had plants first grow a bit giving me hope then start rotting and melt as they can't cope with the excess water anymore.



dw1305 said:


> That is an <"_Asplenium nidus">_ cultivar, so @zozo was nearest. It will get big, and is an epiphyte, so probably would benefit from better drainage.



So not much hope for it to do well in water in a pot......I'll try anyway since I already have it. If it starts acting up I'll move it out. It looks like a tough plants so it might take time for me to notice anything....


----------



## sciencefiction (18 May 2018)

@dw1305 

I keep forgetting but the reason I got the Asplenium is because by the river nearby here a very similar or the same species grows in the moist soil on the side. Well, not sure if the same because that one stays small but it looks almost identical. I even brought one home once but never got around to plant it and it died in a vase....I also saw it somewhere on the net in someones riparium but not sure how they had planted it in, whether on wood or in a pot....


----------



## sciencefiction (18 May 2018)

mort said:


> The first syngonium is a great plant for wet roots. I've had one since Christmas that I'm planning to grow out the top of a new project. I've been progressively wetting the roots so it's now fully in water and it never even sulked like others I've tried.



I keep telling the story but 5 years back I bought a parlour palm. I split it in two and planted one on the window sill and one in the fish tank. The one in the fish tank is now 1.10 meters tall. The one on the window sill nearly died this winter, always stayed very small also, and is now in the fish tank on a recovery mission. It's been probably a couple of months now since in the tank and it is still showing problems adapting to very wet conditions although the exact same plant. The new leaves have brown tips, some die off.. etc..Sometimes it does take plants months to adapt. The worst is root melt, then there's no way back but remove the plant. 

For example a bit of googling on parlour palm and you get things like:

"Water your indoor parlor palm sparingly – underwatering is better than overwatering."

So mine is growing monstrous in completely wet conditions but the advise is to not over-water...

So I generally can't trust all sources as plant do adapt to very different water conditions. Hence I keep trying.


----------



## dw1305 (19 May 2018)

Hi all,





sciencefiction said:


> I keep forgetting but the reason I got the Asplenium is because by the river nearby here a very similar or the same species grows in the moist soil on the side.


Your wild fern is _Asplenium (Phyllitis) scolopendrium, _the Hart's-Tongue fern.

It is pretty common all across the <"UK and Europe">, but rare in N. America.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sciencefiction (19 May 2018)

Well, I just put it in the tank. It is rather squeezed now so I'll need to figure out something better but it gets some light. Let the strongest survive `

I also got a big plant basket worth of clay pebbles scattered all around the tank. I don't even know how I'll fish them out...They take ages to soak and it only happens when the plants sets big roots to hold them in place.


----------



## sciencefiction (26 May 2018)

mort said:


> The first syngonium is a great plant for wet roots. I've had one since Christmas that I'm planning to grow out the top of a new project. I've been progressively wetting the roots so it's now fully in water and it never even sulked like others I've tried.



It is sprouting leaves already.


----------



## sciencefiction (27 May 2018)

Some pics of the syngonium which seems to be loving the water...



 

The Asplenium on another hand is going through some sort of a shock. It's leaves are turning purple...Not sure what's that about yet...


----------



## mort (28 May 2018)

I bought a little pink syngonium to try yesterday. Well it would have be rude not to at £1.99


----------



## dw1305 (29 May 2018)

Hi all, 





sciencefiction said:


> The Asplenium on another hand is going through some sort of a shock. It's leaves are turning purple...Not sure what's that about yet...


It could be a light issue, where the plant is producing anthocyanins to limit the damage that the higher light levels are doing to the photosynthetic pigments. From "A phylogenetic examination of the primary anthocyanin production pathway of the Plantae"


> These pigments can diminish photo-oxidative injury in leaves, both by protecting chloroplasts from excess high-energy quanta and by scavenging reactive oxygen species. Anthocyanins defend plants against ultraviolet radiation damage by absorbing in the 280–320 nm wavelengths......



cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (29 May 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, It could be a light issue, where the plant is producing anthocyanins to limit the damage that the higher light levels are doing to the photosynthetic pigments. From "A phylogenetic examination of the primary anthocyanin production pathway of the Plantae"
> 
> cheers Darrel



That's interesting.. Didn't know that.. Thanks...  I thought i had a P shortage in some plants because some leaves showed purple coloration.. But thus it also can be caused by a sudden blue sky with loads of direct sun on the plant after a relative long cloudy periode in early summer?


----------



## dw1305 (29 May 2018)

Hi all, 





zozo said:


> I thought i had a P shortage in some plants because some leaves showed purple coloration.. But thus it also can be caused by a sudden blue sky with loads of direct sun on the plant after a relative long cloudy periode in early summer?


 Yes, this is phosphorus deficiency in _Zea mays (<By عمرو بن كلثوم - Own work, CC BY-SA 2.5, https://commons.wikimedia.org/w/index.php?curid=20434272>)
_



It effects the older leaves (P is mobile within the plant).

In a "copper" Beech (_Fagus sylvatica_ "Purpurea") you get a similar colour in all the leaves, all of the time, from the <"unusually high levels of anthocyanin pigments">.





In many plants it is the delicate new growth that contains the anthocyanins, this is the fern <"_Dryopteris erythrosora">.



 _

But you also get <"_Light-induced vegetative anthocyanin pigmentation">,  _as a response to higher light levels. I assume that is what is happening here:





cheers Darrel


----------



## zozo (29 May 2018)

dw1305 said:


> In many plants it is the delicate new growth that contains the anthocyanins, this is the fern <"_Dryopteris erythrosora">._



Yes i've seen that plant before in nursery webshops, advertising this fern with this typical coloration propperty. Didn't come to my mind till you mentioned it.
Now thinking of it some years ago i bougth the Microsorum pteropus var. Orange, it was a huge mature fern and it indeed had bright orange leaftips,, i placed it low light low tech and all of it died and i never got anything Orange back, i wonder if i still have it i guess in low light it just turns back into regular java fern. It did for me.. There should be a terrestrial Red java fern var. also.. Seen it in pictures..

also reminds me (Last picture) of the lately gaining popularity purple or red Ocimum basilicum var. i once grew them from seed, starting green and only color dark red or purple if placed in the full sun, rather hot as well.. On a east side window it stays green as normal basil does.


----------



## sciencefiction (29 May 2018)

dw1305 said:


> It could be a light issue, where the plant is producing anthocyanins to limit the damage that the higher light levels are doing to the photosynthetic pigments.



Thanks Darrel. Yes, it's possible. We've had some really nice weather since I put the plant there and it gets daily sunshine plus about 100W of LEDs aimed at its direction for probably. I had a look and almost all leaves have turned red. I am curious to see how it goes. There's a sign of tiny growth trying to make it but not sure yet it will as there's water in the crown.


----------



## sciencefiction (3 Jun 2018)

sciencefiction said:


>



I am going to take a picture tomorrow but its funny that those two new  leaves have grown further and risen above all others that were previously grown in a pot. They are sort of sticking out of the bunch...like out-competing its old siblings. 

On a side note the Asplenium is slowly growing some new leaves although its older leaves still have the red hue. It's been very warm and sunny for about the last 2 weeks.


----------



## mort (3 Jun 2018)

It could be that it's starting to vine. They are natural climbers.


----------



## sciencefiction (7 Jun 2018)

Some pics of the progress. I think its pretty much ok at the moment but you never know in time...

It's very hard showing it unless you see them every day..

The Aspplenium below despite the pink tint of the old leaves is growing, One of the new leaves is out of focus, almost as big as the rest but you can see the new growth. I was worried because it's base is pretty much covered under water for most of the week but the water evaporates for a couple of days before the water change




The arrow head one is going great guns, really loving it. It may be a creeper but it still hasn't shown it yet. The new leaves are bigger than the old ones. I am guessing plenty of nitrogen right now...





And I got a Maidenhair Fern at the same time which is threatening to take over all the rest. It's creeping up over the net...





And an extra picture showing the redder old leaves of the Asplenium. Maybe the old ones can't adapt but the new ones will,...or I hope so.


----------

